# Honda EU3000is hard to turn



## Nwfwoodie (Sep 26, 2019)

I recently got a EU3000is that was not running. The unit was in good physical shape so I took on the project. Dumped old gas out and put new in. Checked oil and oil level. Got the unit running on half choke. Voltage output was 127v after 30mins of running I got a over load light for 2sec and the unit died. Now when I try to crank it with the starter and the pull cord it feels like something is dragging in the motor. Tore the motor down for inspection and everything looks good but when I try to turn the generator by hand it feels like something has feel apart inside it. It will turn by hand it just feels like something is catching. Does anyone know what this problem could be and is it worth fixing.


----------



## Zacai (Sep 26, 2019)

Nwfwoodie said:


> I recently got a EU3000is that was not running. The unit was in good physical shape so I took on the project. Dumped old gas out and put new in. Checked oil and oil level. Got the unit running on half choke. Voltage output was 127v after 30mins of running I got a over load light for 2sec and the unit died. Now when I try to crank it with the starter and the pull cord it feels like something is dragging in the motor. Tore the motor down for inspection and everything looks good but when I try to turn the generator by hand it feels like something has feel apart inside it. It will turn by hand it just feels like something is catching. Does anyone know what this problem could be and is it worth fixing.


Might be some crap between the generator's armature and magnets. Might also be the armature scraping the magnets somehow. Are you able to inspect the inside of the generator without tearing it all apart?

Sent from my SM-J510FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Nwfwoodie (Sep 26, 2019)

That is exactly what I was thinking I will tear further into it next couple of days.


----------

